# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  το καινουργιο μου κλουβι ιδιοκατασκευης για τα budgie μου μ

## terios

Σας δείχνω το καινούργιο σπίτι των budgie μου με διαστάσεις 2 μετρά ύψος , 70 πλάτος και 60 φάρδος και γίνετε χαμός ... πετανε συνεχεία!!

είχα δυο ζευγάρια όπου το ένα το αρσενικό το έσκασε.... όποτε έμεινε ένα ζευγάρι και μια θηλύκια... αλλά το ένα το ζευγάρι μου χάρισε το καλοκαίρι 4 χαριτωμένα παπαγαλάκια όποτε για αυτό έφτιαξα και το κλουβί αν και τα είχα ήδη σε δυο μεγάλα κλούβια αλλά ήθελα κάτι ποιο καλό και άνετο.... το θέμα είναι οτι τα καινούργια είναι 3 αρσενικά και ενα θηλυκό και ψάχνω 2 θηλυκά ... ώστε να αλλάξουν και τα αίματα... όποτε αν κάποιος θα μπορούσε να μου χαρίσει θα τον ευχαριστούσα πολύ ... από θέμα διαμονής μπορεί να κρίνει κάποιος μόνος του .... και υπάρχει δυνατότητα να φτιάξω ακόμα ένα το ίδιο σε περίπτωση που βρω lovebird η κάποιο κοκατίλ !!







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## terios

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## budgiefun

Εκτός απο το υπέροχο κλουβί σου θαυμάζω και τα budgie σου να τα χαίρεσαι. Τα έχεις πολύ περιποιημένα και αυτό φαίνεται.  Πόσο περίπου σου κόστισε η όλη κατασκευή ?

----------


## tasrek

Ωραίο κλουβί, τι υλικά χρησιμοποίησες;

----------


## terios

ευχαριστω πολυ ... τα υλικα τα ειχα το μονο που μου στοιχησε ηταν η μπογια. τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα ηταν κουφωτο για τον σκελετο και κουνελοσυρμα για το γυρω γυρω.. οτι αλλες λεπτομερεις θελετε ρωτηστεμε

----------


## terios

και κατι ακομα στο κλουβι υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να χωριστει και να γινουν 3

----------


## tasrek

Για κάντο πιο λιανά. Πως το χωρίζεις; Ξεχωρίζουν μεταξύ τους ή χωρίζει σαν ζευγαρώστρα;

----------


## χρηστος

ξύλινο είναι ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ αν θελεις διευκρινησε κ τι μπογια ακριβως χρησιμοποιησες!Ειναι ενα θεμα που συνηθως προβληματιζει οσους θελουν να φτιαξουν κλουβι για παπαγαλους..!

----------


## terios

θα δειτε οτι ανα διαστηματα εχει σιδερα και εχω αφησει ενα μικρο κενο απο τα πλαγια οπου θα περναω μια λαμαρινα και υπαρχουν υποδοχες μεσα στο κλουβι και ετσι θα μπορω να το χωριζω οποτε θελω. ο σκελετος ειναι σιδερενιος και απλως την οροφη και την μια την μερια την εχω ντυσει με ξυλο. η μπογια που χρησιμοποιησα ειναι νερου ωστε να μην ειναι επιβλαβες για τα παπαγαλακια

----------


## terios

τωρα για τον χειμωνα επειδη τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο το κλουβι θα ντυθει με πολυκαρβουνικο τζαμι ( ειναι πλαστικο τζαμι με τρυπες στην μεση ) η μια πλαινη πλευρα αφου η αλλη ειναι ηδη απο ξυλο και απο μπροστα λεω να  καλυφτει μεχρι την μεση. Και λεω να τους βαλω και 3-4 φωλιες μηπως και μπαινουν και μεσα για πιο ζεστα.. θα τα μελετισω και οταν τα κανω θα ανεβασω φωτο
 ::

----------


## budgiefun

Δημήτρη εσύ σχεδίασες τις πόρτες είναι πολύ όμορφα τα σκίτσα που έχουν.

----------


## terios

ναι εγω τις σχεδιαζω...Τις κανω με πυρογραφο που ειχα παρει απο τα lidl ενα πολυ φθηνο αλλα κανει ωραια δουλεια   ::

----------


## Carlos

Πολύ καλή δουλειά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Κοίταξες το θέμα της μπογιάς, φαντάζομαι (δηλητήριο, μόλυβδος κλπ) Αν και θα μου "πείς", στα ετοιματζίδικα το προσέχουν το θέμα της μπογιάς  ???

ΟΧΙ.


Άρα πρώτη δουλειά και πάλι μπράβο.   :winky:

----------


## terios

η μπογια ειναι νεροδιαλυτη οποτε οτι πιο οικολογικο βρηκα απο εκει και περα τι να σου πω.... και ενα αλλο κλουβι που εχω φτιαξει εδω και δυο χρονια οπου ειδα οτι την εχουν δαγκωσει δεν παθανε τιποτα

----------


## terios

εχει γινει αναβαθμιση στο κλουβι!!!! Ετοιμαζομαστε για το κρυο... εχει ντυθει με διαφανες πολυκαρβουνικο (πλαστικο τζαμι μπορω να το πω) ωστε να κοβει τον αερα και σε περιπτωση πολυ κρυου κλεινει τελειος εννοειτε η πισω πλευρα που ειναι στον τοιχο δεν εχει μπει ωστε να παιρνουν και αερα!! θα βγαλω φωτο να σας δειξω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ καλή δουλειά και καλή επιλογή χρώματος.

----------


## andreas142

Τρομερό κλουβί!

----------

